

‘Humans of New York’ Is Suddenly a War Report From Iraq - djug
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/humans-of-new-york-is-suddenly-a-war-report-from-iraq/?mbid=social_fb

======
TrainedMonkey
Wow, this is really powerful. Way to early in the day to go drown all the
feels in alcohol too:
[http://www.humansofnewyork.com/](http://www.humansofnewyork.com/)

